# Einschüchterungsfalle unser-zweites-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige



## dvill (29 September 2009)

Es geht wieder los. Google ist voll mit Fängerlinks: "unser-zweites-mal.net" - Google-Suche

Natürlich gibt es eine Fülle von Webadressen, z.B. auch

2-freundinnen-nackt.net
vivi-jessy-homepage.de
junge-spalten.de

Welche Bank gibt der United Payment Limited, Am Buchhorst 34, 14478 Potsdam, Germany ein Konto zum Abziehen von Jugendlichen?

Für Betroffene: Alles wie gehabt: hasimaus.de und pyjamagirls.de: Was Opfer wissen müssen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (29 September 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle unser-zweites-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Es gibt auch Contentseiten:

http://vivi-jessy-homepage.de/webalbum/index.htm
http://vivi-jessy-homepage.de/videos/index.php


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle unser-zweites-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*

Schon genug Kohle abgezogen?


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle unser-zweites-mal.net zielt direkt auf Minderjährige*



dvill schrieb:


> Schon genug Kohle abgezogen?


Oder haben womöglich die Potsdamer Behörden dem Anwaltssohn beigeholfen? Wer weiß? :gruebel:


----------

